# Fursuit for SALE!!!



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 26, 2013)

My friend 

Hellmutt is selling her fursuit. Here is her info on it an where to get it.



> Anybody interested in this wonderful suit?
> 
> Since I am jobless, I have got to make money somehow. So, one of my suits, is sadly going to have to go.
> 
> ...



I guess that's all for now, until next time.*

~Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------

